# Gigaware 1.3MP Micro Webcam: Video capture issue



## obox (Jul 26, 2010)

I recently bought the Radio Shack 1.3 Megapixel Micro Webcam. (My first mistake: Buying Radioshack brand anything.) The cam boasts that it is "plug and play", and does not need a driver. I have installed all the programs included on the CD that came with it (VideoImpression 2, Webcam Companion 2, and Photoimpression 5) and restarted the computer. 

The LED light is on, meaning the computer has probably picked up that it's there. 

First I tried a video chat on MSN messenger. I could clearly see myself when it was calling, but as soon as my friend's webcam turned on, my screen went gray. When I ended the call, it worked for a second then shut off.

I then tried capturing video on the software that was included with the webcam (VideoImpression 2). The blue light was still on, and I could clearly see myself until I pressed record. The video capture screen went dark, still recording, LED light on the cam still on. When I stopped recording, the program froze.

I tried also capturing on youtube, but it did not recognize the camera.

I restarted again like the "manual" (quotes because this manual was all of one page) instructed, but there was no change.

I have no idea what else I could possibly do. Can anyone help me? (I run Vista.)


----------

